# The new dust hood works great!



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2020)

The new dust hood I purchased for the lathes works great hooked up to the HF dust collector when sanding. This is the first shop I've had with dust collection and I'm really starting to see the advantages of it. It really did a great job when sanding.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 16, 2020)

Where did you get the stand to hold the hose/suction attachment? I need to do something like this. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Feb 16, 2020)

How does the HF dust collection system work?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 16, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Where did you get the stand to hold the hose/suction attachment? I need to do something like this. Chuck


It all came together on one box from woodcraft. It was on sale for $82.99

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 16, 2020)

Gardnaaa said:


> How does the HF dust collection system work?


My harbor freight system works great, but it has had the Wynn filter upgrade instead of the cloth bag. I also sealed the metal part that holds the bags and filter with silicon. It has ample su ton for the dust collector on the lathe, and when hooked up to the planer or jointer.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 16, 2020)

This is my HF collector. Most people buy these on sale because they are cheap and then modify them. They do actually work really well for the money if you get rid of the worthless cloth bag.
Remove the cloth bag.


 See the seams?


 Seal them with silicone.


 and install a pleated upper filter and you will have a great machine for far le$$ than basicly the same machine from other manufacturers.


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 16, 2020)

Greg, where’s that blue 4” hose from. Looks extra long. Saw something like it in a Rockler ad.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 16, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Greg, where’s that blue 4” hose from. Looks extra long. Saw something like it in a Rockler ad.


It is from rockler it expands a great deal, like half the length of the shop if need be.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Feb 16, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> This is my HF collector. Most people buy these on sale because they are cheap and then modify them. They do actually work really well for the money if you get rid of the worthless cloth bag.
> Remove the cloth bag.
> View attachment 180043 See the seams?
> View attachment 180044 Seal them with silicone.
> ...


Where did you get the pleated filter from? I was looking at a grizzly unit, but this is far cheaper. I also don’t have a 220v outlet in the shop right now, so this is also more attractive. And uses regular dust collection bags you can get from amazon or anywhere else?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 16, 2020)

It's a Wynn filter, kinda pricey but still way cheaper than some of the other commercially available units. Yup I just order my bags from Amazon, they come from peachtree.
Heres a link.
https://wynnenv.com/woodworking-filters/harbor-freight-collectors/
Mine is like this, fixed cap, merv 10, traps .5 micron particles. $225 today.


----------



## TXMoon (Feb 16, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> This is my HF collector. Most people buy these on sale because they are cheap and then modify them. They do actually work really well for the money if you get rid of the worthless cloth bag.
> Remove the cloth bag.


That's my next purchase. The one i was looking at goes down to 2 micron.


----------



## Gardnaaa (Feb 16, 2020)

So at that rate, is it better to just go with the grizzly? Because that system with the filter will be almost $500?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 16, 2020)

Gardnaaa said:


> So at that rate, is it better to just go with the grizzly? Because that system with the filter will be almost $500?


Dunno, catch it on sale, use a 20% off coupon. Search for a sale price on the filter? 
I do like the fact that it filters to .5 micron and just takes plain bags that are large and clear so I can see when it's getting full.
I purchased mine used with the filter, cant remember what I paid for it but I thought it was a good buy. If I hadn't I would be doing my homework and searching for the best bang for the buck on a new one.
I will say this, mine works great and has good suction. And the air in the shop stays clear when it's on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Feb 16, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Dunno, catch it on sale, use a 20% off coupon. Search for a sale price on the filter?
> I do like the fact that it filters to .5 micron and just takes plain bags that are large and clear so I can see when it's getting full.
> I purchased mine used with the filter, cant remember what I paid for it but I thought it was a good buy. If I hadn't I would be doing my homework and searching for the best bang for the buck on a new one.
> I will say this, mine works great and has good suction. And the air in the shop stays clear when it's on.



perfect thanks! I’m looking at that dust collector and that filter now. I haven’t had good luck with HF in the past, so I’d be curious to see how this works. Thanks again my friend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

